# NFS: Hot Pursuit (2010)



## biodroid (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone got this game yet? I see some amazon reviewers are scoring 1/5 just because it does not support a racing wheel and split/screen multiplayer mode. From what I can remember when I played the older NFS games I didn't care about that. Some reviewers give it 4 and 5/5 because they say it's just as good if not better than HP2. One review grated me and that was that it was not like Most Wanted and you could not pimp your ride, ummmm isn't that what HOT PURSUIT is about? Driving supercars at illegal speeds onto oncoming traffic like HP2? I am looking at getting this so if you have it please let me know.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 7, 2010)

I bit the bullet and bought the game. IT'S AWESOME!! The graphics are way better than Gran Turismo 5 (which I have played and am now selling to a friend), and the fun factor is also better as well. I don't care that GT5 is a sim and NFS is arcade, I prefer NFS but nothing beats F1 2010.


----------



## doublefeature (Dec 9, 2010)

Agreed!
I loved Hot Pursuit 1&2 so much - the best racing games on this planet. And now there is one more! 
Never liked the tuning-underground-ghetto-style cars of the other NFS games.
I need an expensive Ferarri and a beautiful coast track and not a dirty Town without police and a tuned Ford Fiesta  .

"Chasing a red sports car - at miller farm!"

Great childhood that I´ll never forget!


----------



## biodroid (Dec 10, 2010)

Unfortunately there are no Ferraris in this game because apparently Ferrari was charging a lot for the licence of their vehicle names/images. But there is a lot of other super cars.


----------

